# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Kohaku inazuma blitar

## Aiman

Mohon komen pedasnya suhu2 skalian

----------


## Aiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amir_hzh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## phemonix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

